# Lol, News for Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds



## Imperial Impact (May 11, 2010)

Well looks like the entire mvc2 hardcore will hate this game. from game informer: 



> Sorry couldnt get my scanner to work. Seriously go pick up the new GameInformer. This is all there. Ill post what they said and you be the judge:
> All directly quoted.
> 
> -"MVC3 aims to knock down the wall of complicated controls and open up the field of strategic fighting to all comers. This means fusing the accessible controls of TVC with tried and true MVC2 gameplay."
> ...


 
Also:






Two done, What will be next? (not made by me)


----------



## Luca (May 11, 2010)

Didnt people say street fighter 4 would suck too? Get over it. It will most likely be okay when it comes out. But what I want to know is the confirmed characters.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Looks like it won't be replacing Marvel vs. Capcom 2 anytime soon.


----------



## kiro02 (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Looks like it won't be replacing Marvel vs. Capcom 2 anytime soon.



you mean MAHVAL BABY? cause it's so fun to play. being able to chain hyper viper beam into a second one is soooooo cool. and dr dooms infinite loop is hot sauce too.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 11, 2010)

Why is Giants there?  San Francisco Giants?  New York Giants?  Are we going to see Michael Strahan vs Barry Bonds in MvC3?

And the hardcore is still going to dig the hell out of this game.  If they loved MvC2 despite how broken it was, then they'll love MvC3.


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

And the normal people cease to care while the tourney tards rage and scream in utter agony. There will be gnashing of teeth in every arcade, hundreds wondering "Why oh why have you forsaken us Capcom?". And the casuals will respond "Get a life faggots".


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> And the normal people cease to care while the tourney tards rage and scream in utter agony. There will be gnashing of teeth in every arcade, hundreds wondering "Why oh why have you forsaken us Capcom?". And the casuals will respond "Get a life faggots".



While the hardcores look over at the "Casuals" and scream "YOOOOOOOOOU!!!! YOU'VE KILLED OUR FUN!!!! DIIIIIIIIIEEEE!! YOU DO NOT DESERVE THIS!!! THIS IS NOT A GAME BECAUSE WE SAY SO!"


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 11, 2010)

Luca said:


> Didnt people say street fighter 4 would suck too? Get over it. It will most likely be okay when it comes out. But what I want to know is the confirmed characters.


Yeah.

And SF4 bombed. 


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> And the hardcore is still going to dig the hell out of this game. If they loved MvC2 despite how broken it was, then they'll love MvC3.


 Nope.

MVC2 had 56 characters, This game will have 30~35(If not less) characters.

Supers will be over powered.

The control scheme is shit.

So far, No Mega Man.

Yeah, MvC2 fans will like this game.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> This game will have 30~35(If not less) characters.


Who told you that?


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And SF4 bombed.
> 
> ...



I was a fan of MvC. I'm liking these changes already.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Who told you that?


http://kotaku.com/5518018/marvel-vs-capcom-3s-bombastic-trailer-reveals-16-characters



Kotaku said:


> The title, which will likely feature *more than* 30 characters to choose from and feature 3-on-3 tag team fighting, hits the Playstation 3 and Xbox 360 in spring 2011. There currently are no plans for an arcade, computer or Wii version of the title, Capcom tells Kotaku.


I'm really hoping that doesn't mean like 31 characters or some hilariously bad "fine print" advertising thing. "See? It's more than 30 characters!"


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> MVC2 had 56 characters, This game will have 30~35(If not less) characters.



And out of the 56 characters, only 8 were ever worth using in competition.  I think the hardcore would appreciate fewer characters with more balance so they can actually experiment with different team ups instead of playing 20 matches of Magneto, Storm, and Sentinel vs Magneto, Storm, and Sentinel back-to-back-to-back.



> Supers will be over powered.



Because this totally makes the game more fun than an overpowered super.  :V



> The control scheme is shit.



The game is still in development.  Should I go to Team Ico's offices and yell at them because they haven't worked out bugs or gone through Beta testing on The Last Guardian and declare the game a failure before it's even done?



> So far, No Mega Man.



What a shame.  :V

Hey, going back to the whole "56 character" thing, I'll be more than happy if Roll gets ditched.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://kotaku.com/5518018/marvel-vs-capcom-3s-bombastic-trailer-reveals-16-characters


It looks like the artist(s?) who did the artwork for Tatsunoko vs. Capcom is doing the artwork for this too. Chris is HOT.

Edit: If Megaman and Roll aren't it, I hope that at least Tron makes it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 12, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> And out of the 56 characters, only 8 were ever worth using in competition. I think the hardcore would appreciate fewer characters with more balance so they can actually experiment with different team ups instead of playing 20 matches of Magneto, Storm, and Sentinel vs Magneto, Storm, and Sentinel back-to-back-to-back.


I just checked Gamefaqs, They're butthurting about it. 


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Because this totally makes the game more fun than an overpowered super. :V.


Imagine you're getting beasted in a fighting game and your almost dead and then the game just asks you "would you like to take off 75% of your enemy's hp now????"

Yeah.


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The game is still in development. Should I go to Team Ico's offices and yell at them because they haven't worked out bugs or gone through Beta testing on The Last Guardian and declare the game a failure before it's even done?.


Well.


Seth said:


> *Here is the bottom line: MVC3's controls are still in development, but it currently has 4 attack buttons, and two assist buttons. If you want the take-away, you can stop reading now because that's the bottom line.*





SirRob said:


> Edit: If Megaman and Roll aren't it, I hope that at least Tron makes it.


So far, There's a MML stage with Tron(Not Playable), But no Mega Man.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> So far, There's a MML stage with Tron(Not Playable)


UUUWWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHH?!?!?!?!? ;_______;


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 12, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I just checked Gamefaqs, They're butthurting about it.



Because Gamfaqs is the be-all, end-all for the opinions of the gaming community.  :V



> Imagine you're getting beasted in a fighting game and your almost dead and then the game just asks you "would you like to take off 75% of your enemy's hp now????"



I doubt Supers are going to act like Smash Balls where you merely press one button and you activate it.  Again, I hardly see how a match being virtually over in five seconds when someone starts chaining an infinite loop is a better alternative.  :/


----------



## 8-bit (May 12, 2010)

Morgan and Chris and Wesker and Amaterasu will be in it and anbi&&bcu7$518y *foamatmouth*


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> UUUWWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHH?!?!?!?!? ;_______;


 Because this game sucks ass.


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Because Gamfaqs is the be-all, end-all for the opinions of the gaming community. :V


 Yeah, And FAF is. :V


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I doubt Supers are going to act like Smash Balls where you merely press one button and you activate it. Again, I hardly see how a match being virtually over in five seconds when someone starts chaining an infinite loop is a better alternative. :/


lol 

Fighting games have been getting more and more "accessible" ie dumbed down for a while now and that what is what most of the things in that bingo link suggest. It isn't a case of it being different to MvC2 or whatever, people are just annoyed at these new games being catered towards people that will not even CARE about how accessible the game is because most of them will either forget it exists in a few months or just never even notice that these changes were made to cater to them anyway. 

Ultras in SF4, rage in Tekken 6, etc, it's just annoying when people are rewarded for getting their ass kicked and then they're able to take off half your life in one or two attacks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Mor_ri_gan


Too bad her character art and model this game is really goddamn terrible.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Too bad her character art and model this this game is really goddamn terrible.



At least they didn't default to using her Vampire Savior sprite again.


----------



## 8-bit (May 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Too bad her character art and model this game is really goddamn terrible.




Too bad YOUR FACE! :V

All srs, I don't care.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> At least they didn't default to using her Vampire Savior sprite again.


That true.

However, Since this game is on Ps3/X-box360. Couldn't they made it a lot better?



8-bit said:


> Too bad YOUR FACE! :V
> 
> All srs, I don't care.







Not Morrigan's face??????

Or how you like you call her Morgan's face.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> That true.
> 
> However, Since this game is on Ps3/X-box360. Couldn't they made it a lot better?



Considering the game is on next-gen consoles, they could've made the _game_ a lot better. Rage.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Considering the game is on next-gen consoles, they could've made the _game_ a lot better. Rage.


*Look

But then again, S/SF4 and KoFXIII looked awful.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 13, 2010)

Baby Bonnie Hood > Morrigan anyways. 

There. I said it.


----------



## 8-bit (May 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Not Morrigan's face??????
> 
> Or how you like you call her Morgan's face.



What? *derpface*

A woman like her would be so out of my league, an 80's "nerd gets girl" movie wouldn't work.

And, my apologies. Morrigan.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Baby Bonnie Hood > Morrigan anyways.
> 
> There. I said it.


I always liked Lilith better anyway.

Not because she's a loli.

I like her because she hates her loli body, And I always found that funny. 


8-bit said:


> What? *derpface*
> 
> A woman like her would be so out of my league, an 80's "nerd gets girl" movie wouldn't work.
> 
> And, my apologies. Morrigan.


 She's fucking ugly in this game.


----------



## 8-bit (May 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> She's fucking ugly in this game.



I don't see it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I don't see it.


Marvel drew her.

Better?


----------



## 8-bit (May 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Marvel drew her.
> 
> Better?



Can I have a "before and after" pic please?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Can I have a "before and after" pic please?







Vampire Savior: The Lord of Vampire - 1999





Namco X Capcom-2005





Marvel Vs. Capcom 3- 2010


----------



## 8-bit (May 13, 2010)

AH, I see it now.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, And FAF is. :V



Never said it was.  Where'd you get that idea?



> Fighting games have been getting more and more "accessible" ie dumbed down for a while now and that what is what most of the things in that bingo link suggest. It isn't a case of it being different to MvC2 or whatever, people are just annoyed at these new games being catered towards people that will not even CARE about how accessible the game is because most of them will either forget it exists in a few months or just never even notice that these changes were made to cater to them anyway.
> 
> Ultras in SF4, rage in Tekken 6, etc, it's just annoying when people are rewarded for getting their ass kicked and then they're able to take off half your life in one or two attacks.



That's also assuming the average SF player for example can wrap their heads around the idea of quarter-circle turns and pressing certain button combinations to even pull off those Ultras.  You mad that hardcore gamers are taking advantage of this game mechanic beating you with it or something?  Has your game experience personally been diminished because some person randomly button mashing beat you with an ultra version of Random Demon by pure luck?

I also like how you're still dodging the infinite loop question, a tactic employed by the hardcore that would never allow anyone the time to even luck-button-mash a super to fight you.  If that's still a possibility in the new game then you're going to lose a lot of people from wanting to come back to the game and it's going to be hardcore gamers playing it over and over again.  Hell, my brother tried booting up SFIV online the other day.  He's a decent player, but still a scrub by all accounts.  Never once was an Ultra used and he barely got two or three moves off.  Most of the time he was blocking or tried to evade the onslaught of attacks from hardcore players.  So much for the great accessible, game-breaking mechanic you're going on about.

As a side note, I finally got around to looking at that article in Game Informer.  Looks like you were wrong about your assumption that Dante wasn't going to be in the game.  :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Never said it was. Where'd you get that idea?


By you saying Gamefaqs is a crappy gaming community.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> That's also assuming the average SF player


The average would NOT play S/SF4.




Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Your mad that Scrubs are taking advantage of this game mechanic beating you with it or something? Has your game experience personally been diminished because some person randomly button mashing beat you with an ultra version of Random Demon by pure luck?


Fixed.

Ultras are pretty much "would you like to take off 75% of your enemy's hp now????"
And it's just annoying when people are rewarded for getting their ass kicked and then they're able to take off half your life in one or two attacks.

Witch that's how Ono wanted it to be, But however, There's some people 
just combo into Ultras, Making supers pointless.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I also like how you're still dodging the infinite loop question.


I'm not sure if this game will or will not have the infinite loop.

From what I'm seeing right now, The game is going to be a mix of MvC 1 and SF4.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> a tactic employed by the scrubs that would never allow anyone the time to even luck-button-mash a super to fight you.


Really?

_Really?_


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> If that's still a possibility in the new game then you're going to lose a lot of people from wanting to come back to the game and it's going to be hardcore gamers playing it over and over again.


What?

Alot of the hardcore fans will get upset and won't play this fucking shit,
However the newcomers/scrubs will be ones wanting to come back to the game.


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Hell, my brother tried booting up SFIV online the other day. He's a decent player, but still a _*scrub* _by all accounts. _*Never once was an Ultra used*_ and he barely got two or three moves off. Most of the time he was blocking or tried to evade the onslaught of attacks from hardcore players. So much for the great accessible, game-breaking mechanic you're going on about.?


What are you talking about?




Term_the_Schmuck said:


> As a side note, I finally got around to looking at that article in Game Informer. Looks like you were wrong about your assumption that Dante wasn't going to be in the game. :V


That was pure bullshit.

And I said "The people behind DMC have some issue with Dante showing up in spinoff/crossovers which is why he hasn't shown up in anything and is most likely why Nero was pitched for TvC"

So I think they're pulling an X6/X7 on them


----------



## Riptor (May 14, 2010)

Marvel VS Capcom 2 was a bad game, and you should feel bad for liking it. It's a completely broken MUGEN mashup with a _few_ decent new characters, that still completely drops everything that made the other VS games in the series good. The more this plays like Tatsunoko, the better, I say. Also, bring back my character-specific music.

I'm serious, where is the attraction in MvC2? What makes it so great  that so-called "professional" fighting game players can completely  ignore the complete lack of effort put into making a fair, balanced  game? Hell, I'd say Smash Brothers was a more balanced game. Any of  them.

See, _I_ can throw around opinions, too.

Oh yeah, unless this is old, I've got some news.



			
				That thing said:
			
		

> *Update:* Better quality screen shots were added to  this story along with two additional images.
> 
> In the latest Game Informer magazine, Dante (Devil May Cry), Felicia  (Darkstalkers), Deadpool and Captain America were listed as confirmed  characters for Marvel vs. Capcom 3.
> 
> ...




From the screenshots, it looks like the stages actually have something to do with Marvel and/or Capcom this time, instead of just 'generic forest', 'generic swamp', 'generic town with clock tower', and 'generic carnival which had the only decent song in the game and no the character select music sucks'.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2010)

Goddamnit Riptor, Go away.


Riptor said:


> Marvel VS Capcom 2 is a Casual/Scrub game, and you should feel bad for liking it. It's a completely broken MUGEN mashup with a _few_ decent new characters, that still completely drops everything that made the other VS games in the series good.


X-Men vs. Street Fighter was plain

Marvel Super Heroes vs. Street Fighter was good, However Dan and Sakura were unneeded.

Marvel vs. Capcom ruined series.

Capcom vs. SNK 1 pretty meh.

Never played Capcom vs. SNK 2.

Tatsunoko vs. Capcom was guud.



Riptor said:


> The more this plays like Tatsunoko, the better, I say.


Well after all, Tatsunoko vs. Capcom was pretty balanced game since Marvel Super Heroes vs. Street Fighter.


Riptor said:


> Also, bring back my character-specific music.


I'm pretty sure everyone liked character themes.


Riptor said:


> I'm serious, where is the attraction in MvC2?


Big roster?

I dunno, I'm not a scrub. 




Riptor said:


> See, _I_ can throw around facts, too.


 
Fixed.

But you do a pretty bad job of that anyways.  


Riptor said:


> Oh yeah, unless this is old, I've got some news.


Riptor, It's old.

Like a week old.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 14, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> X-Men vs. Street Fighter was plain



wat.

Do you even play games?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> wat.
> 
> Do you even play games?


??????

Yes Horrorshow, I play fighting games.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

I disliked the character themes in Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom. No, I don't want the music changing every three seconds.

Besides, the only good ones were Kaze Yo Tsutaete, The Flutter Vs. The Gesellschaft, and Jazzy NYC.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I disliked the character themes in Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom. No, I don't want the music changing every three seconds.


 UAS or the other one?


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> UAS or the other one?


In Cross Generation of Heroes.

The music in Ultimate All-Stars was more generic, but at least none of them were bad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Derp derp derp derp derp derp


The character themes in Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom:Cross Generation of Heroes were *awesome.*

CgoH's Jazzy NYC is pretty lame and Kaze Yo Tsutaete is Jpop, So it's obvious you like.

Ryu's, Chun-li's, Batsu's, Soki's, Saki's, Ken's, Karas's, Polimar's, Yatterman's theme are awesome


SirRob said:


> The music in Ultimate All-Stars was more generic, but at least none of them were bad.


Lol wat?

Ultimate All-Stars's soundtrack was generic/bad/boring. 

I mean it, Ultimate All-Stars's soundtrack was unfitting to be in a fighting game, Because the whole soundtrack generic enough to put me asleep.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 14, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> By you saying Gamefaqs is a crappy gaming community.



Your words, not mine.  I merely asserted that the opinions expressed on Gamefaqs don't speak for the opinions of at least 51% of the gaming community.  Prove me wrong though, find my direct quote where I said Gamefaqs is a crappy site.



> The average would NOT play S/SF4.



The average in context of what I'm talking about is the average gamer.  Somehow who has knowledge of fighting games but hasn't religiously followed them and memorized all of the original World Warriors' combos and Supers.  Your definition of average means people like you, and I wouldn't count you as the average player, I'd count you as a heavily invested one.



> Fixed.



Nice try, but your grammar still sucks.  If you wanted to try and be smug about grammar, at least you could have used the correct "You're" and not "Your".  :V



> Ultras are pretty much "would you like to take off 75% of your enemy's hp now????"
> And it's just annoying when people are rewarded for getting their ass kicked and then they're able to take off half your life in one or two attacks.



Again, that all depends if the person playing is even able to pull it off and it's not blocked and/or evaded.  The average scrub who might be able to figure out how to pull off Random Demon still has to deal with the fact that he still has to connect.  Using an Ultra doesn't automatically mean you're going to hit your opponent.

And you should get used to people being thrown a bone in games for sucking, because that's how the entire industry is moving, not just fighting games.  I cite Death-Streaks in Modern Warfare 2 and the Luigi level tutorials in New Super Mario Brothers Wii as examples.



> I'm not sure if this game will or will not have the infinite loop.



But I'm asking you comparatively, between how broken MvC2 was with its infinite loops and Supers/Ultras in SF4, which breaks the game and ruins the overall experience more?



> Really?



You changed my quote to dodge the statement or what?



> Alot of the hardcore fans will get upset and won't play this fucking shit,
> However the newcomers/scrubs will be ones wanting to come back to the game.



I'm not doubting that the hardcore won't like the game 100%, but with a balanced roster and the possibility of some added depth to go along with being more accessible, I still think that hardcore will find something they like about the game and come back to it.  If the hardcore presence is strong, especially online, then it will kill a lot of the newcomer/scrub numbers.

Fighting games aren't as easy to learn and get accustomed to as shooters IMHO.  While someone can get some satisfaction in getting one or two lucky kills starting off in an online FPS, they're going to be completely turned off by the idea of being juggled endlessly in a fighting game without a chance to even lay a punch on their opponent.  And the offline experience to me can't compare to the ability to play several different people online.



> What are you talking about?



I'm pointing out how a scrub fighting a hardcore player doesn't know the combination of inputs or has the ability to implement them in a fight.  And even if they did manage to pull it off, the other player can still block/dodge.  I'm having a hard time seeing why Ultras are such a problem to the hardcore, unless it's other hardcore players using them against you, another hardcore player.



> That was pure bullshit.



That he was confirmed to be in the game?  You think it's not true?


----------



## Horrorshow (May 14, 2010)

Gamefags is pretty crappy when it comes to fightin' games.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Come on, can you really say that this is better than this? To be placed in a fighting game, at least.

The music on the Tatsunoko side is simply outdated.


----------



## Foxstar (May 15, 2010)

So I can expect waves of coretard tears and anger with this game then? Sign me up.


----------

